# T3 and clen cycle for the GF



## Dizzee (Mar 30, 2009)

Basically she wants some aid in her fat loss conquest. ive already got her eating and training well but now shes just after a bit of help to burn off the remaining pounds.

So my question is, how would she go about planning the cycle as i know nothing about what sort of doses women should take.

So anyone with experience of running the 2 in females could you tell me how you did it?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Clen doses for women are of course lower and usually around 80-120mcg (it really does vary and some take muc lower/higher doses). Start with 20mcg and increase until a tolerated level is found.

If she hasn't run either before then I would not recommend doing both together. One thing at a time so you know what's happening.

I don't want to do the ....what's the diet/training like blah blah BUT are you really sure that all is bob on there because if it isn't the clen with do jack sh*t. I would also try OTC fat burners such as Extreme's Lean R, Grenades or an ECA stack befor either of the above.

I personally prefer clen to T's as they gave me really bad heart pounding....to the point where I felt my pulse in my gums!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Another good one to look at is Yohimbine HCL


----------

